# Ohms, Volts & Coils



## devdev (11/12/13)

Here is a very useful chart for those getting into variable voltage/variable wattage mods:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

So the numbers inside the chart on the various colours are the Watts?


----------



## devdev (11/12/13)

Yip - numbers in the cells are Watts, which are calculated as:

W = V2/R

Watts = Voltage square / Ohms (Resistance)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

devdev, you are a legend for posting this bru!!!

im gona print one out now and paste next to my pc at work, and on the fridge at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (11/12/13)

Riaz you will quickly learn the burnt juice (BJ?) taste when things go wrong. Also the throat hit from the BJ is very unpleasant (possibly the dirtiest sentence I have ever posted on a forum)

Within a week you will know if you are overcooking or underpowering your atomiser from how it performs. Until then I recommend tattooing this chart on your forearm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)

devdev said:


> Also the throat hit from the BJ is very unpleasant (possibly the dirtiest sentence I have ever posted on a forum)


 
That just made my day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

